# Pleonasme of Tautologie



## eno2

Weinig te vinden op WR over pleonasme en tautologie

*pleonasm* _n_ (tautological expression)

Dat is het enige. 

Grappige definitie die de twee begrippen gelijkschakelt. 

Er is wel degelijk een verschil tussen pleonasme en tautologie.

Is 'nat water' een pleonasme of een tautologie?


----------



## Peterdg

Voor zover ik het begrijp: 

Een pleonasme is de combinatie van een substantief/werkwoord met een adjectief/bijwoord dat overbodig is: bv. "nat water", "naar beneden vallen", "achteruit deinzen", enz.
Een tautologie is een herhaling van hetzelfde begrip met twee verscillende woorden van dezelfde grammaticale orde: bv. "vast en zeker", "wis en waarachtig", "identiek hetzelfde" enz.

(Voorbeelden overgenomen van wikipedia)


----------



## marrish

Tautologie is benadrukken van de betekenis van een woord door een andere bij te voegen en het is een stijlfiguur. Het syntactisch overlappende adjectief dat overbodig is in 'nat water' is een van soorten pleonasmen. Het benadrukt een eigenschap van water maar geeft geen rhetorisch effect en komt over als fout. Als je het voor een bepaald effect gebruikt (als tautologie), dan is het een pleonasme dat dienstdoet als tautologie, bv. 'nat, nat water'. Van deze tautologie kan een boodschap worden afgeleid. 'groen gras' kan ook een pleonasme zijn maar niet noodzakelijk omdat gras verschillende kleuren kan hebben.
'Nat water' is dus een pleonasme dat geen tautologie is. Dit is mijn idee hoe het in elkaar stekt.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Voor zover ik het begrijp:
> 
> Een pleonasme is de combinatie van een substantief/werkwoord met een adjectief/bijwoord dat overbodig is: bv. "nat water", "naar beneden vallen", "achteruit deinzen", enz.
> Een tautologie is een herhaling van hetzelfde begrip met twee verscillende woorden van dezelfde grammaticale orde: bv. "vast en zeker", "wis en waarachtig", "identiek hetzelfde" enz.
> 
> (Voorbeelden overgenomen van wikipedia)


Ik begrijp het ook zo. In een pleonasme  zit de eigenschap van een adjectief bijvoorbeeld, al vervat in het zelfstandig naamwoord. Nat water. 
Bij een  tautologie drukken de twee woorden dezelfde kwaliteit of betekenis uit. Ze zullen dan inderdaad meestal van dezelfde grammaticale orde zijn.


----------



## eno2

> De man overleed tijdens snoeiwerken op privédomein. Dit beeld is* voor alle duidelijkheid illustratief.*


Privacy settings

Illustratief betekent 'verduidelijkend'. Voor alle duidelijkheid verduidelijkend ….
Voor alle duidelijkheid illustratief zou dus een...Pleonasme zijn?


----------



## Red Arrow

Hangt ervan af hoe je het leest. Ik denk dat dit bedoeld wordt:

"Laat het duidelijk zijn dat dit beeld illustratief is."

m.a.w.:

"Voor alle duidelijkheid: dit beeld is louter illustratief!"


----------



## eno2

Zeer ongelukkig geformuleerd, het origineel.


----------



## ThomasK

marrish said:


> Tautologie is benadrukken van de betekenis van een woord door een andere bij te voegen en het is een stijlfiguur. Het syntactisch overlappende adjectief dat overbodig is in 'nat water' is een van soorten pleonasmen. Het benadrukt een eigenschap van water maar geeft geen rhetorisch effect en komt over als fout. Als je het voor een bepaald effect gebruikt (als tautologie), dan is het een pleonasme dat dienstdoet als tautologie, bv. 'nat, nat water'. Van deze tautologie kan een boodschap worden afgeleid. 'groen gras' kan ook een pleonasme zijn maar niet noodzakelijk omdat gras verschillende kleuren kan hebben.
> 'Nat water' is dus een pleonasme dat geen tautologie is. Dit is mijn idee hoe het in elkaar stekt.


Mijn enige kritische bedenking is: is een tautologie een bewuste stijlfiguur??? Eerder lijkt mij dat "aanvaarde tautologieën" zo werken, maar de tautologie "bewust en met opzet" lijkt mij gewoon fout. De herhaling is overbodig, versterkt niet...


----------



## Red Arrow

In reclame en poëzie staan zo veel tautologieën. Het is dus wel degelijk een stijlfiguur, maar die horen niet overal thuis.

In een wetenschappelijk artikel (enz.) horen inderdaad geen tautologieën, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat tautologieën fout zijn. Je hoort bijvoorbeeld ook niet te rijmen in zulke teksten, maar is rijm daarom ook een taalfout? Nee.


----------



## ThomasK

Geef er eens een paar... ik let er misschien te weinig op... Ik denk toch dat tautologieën in veel opzichten overbodig zijn omdat ze informatie herhalen. Doen ze dat niet, voegen ze iets toe aan het origineel, dan kan het best. Sosm is het echt moeilijk om onderscheid te maken tussen een echte en een schijnbare tautologie. Wel akkoord dat de term "fout" hier te sterk is. Misschien beter stilistisch niet geslaagd. Zoals veel overbodige herhalingen stilistisch gewoon irritant kunnen zijn. De categorie "taalfout" is hier niet echt van toepassing, maar ik zou het toch afkeuren, maar om stilistische overwegingen...


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Voor zover ik het begrijp:
> 
> Een pleonasme is de combinatie van een substantief/werkwoord met een adjectief/bijwoord dat overbodig is: bv. "nat water", "naar beneden vallen", "achteruit deinzen", enz.
> Een tautologie is een herhaling van hetzelfde begrip met twee verscillende woorden van dezelfde grammaticale orde: bv. "vast en zeker", "wis en waarachtig", "identiek hetzelfde" enz.
> 
> (Voorbeelden overgenomen van wikipedia)



Kan 'technisch' behulpzaam zijn.
'Bewust en opzettelijk' zou dan een tautologie zijn...


----------



## Red Arrow

In reclame zegt men soms:
"een extra bonus"
of
"We geven GRATIS tickets weg!"

Ik kan er momenteel geen andere verzinnen. Deze komen van Google.

In sommige poëzie wordt een bepaald thema veel herhaald. Daar kunnen pleonasmen en tautologieën handig voor zijn.


----------



## eno2

Poëzie is geen normale grammatica.


----------

